# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Tham khảo địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới đẹp Đà Lạt 2019

## nghiagend12

*[replacer_a]*

Thành phố Đà Lạt được xem như một trong các địa danh có được khá nhiều địa chỉ du lịch đẹp và đầy mơ mộng nhằm làm nền cho những bộ hình cưới tuyệt đẹp. Hãy cùng TuArt Wedding review các địa điểm chụp hình cưới đẹp ở Đà Lạt nhé.
Sức hấp dẫn của những địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới đẹp tại Đà Lạt còn xuất phát từ chính vẻ đẹp đặc biệt, riêng có của thành phố giữa cao nguyên này


*Hồ Xuân Hương*

Hồ Xuân Hương chính là điểm tới đầu tiên và cũng là địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới đẹp tại Đà Lạt thơ,  mộng nhất. Hồ Xuân Hương được mệnh danh là con tim của thành phố Đà Lạt. Vẻ đẹp lãng mạn và đầy chất thi ca của Hồ Xuân Hương vốn đã nổi tiếng cả thế kỷ nay thông qua các vần thơ tình của Hàn Mặc Tử.

“Viên ngọc xanh” giữa lòng Đà Lạt được nhiều,  đôi uyên ương coi như là nơi “nghe trời giải nghĩa yêu”. Còn gì tuyệt vời hơn khi các bức hình hạnh phúc của cặp đôi được lấy hoàn cảnh là không gian nên thơ của Hồ Xuân Hương.

*Xem thêm:* Các địa chỉ chụp hình cưới đẹp nhất Đà Lạt  

*Thác nước Datala*

Ngoài thác Datala thì Đà Lạt cũng có khá nhiều thác đẹp như: Thác Voi, Thác Pongue…được nhiều cặp đôi chọn lựa để chụp ảnh cưới.

*Hồ Tuyền Lâm*

Hồ Tuyền Lâm nằm ở ngoại vi thành phố Đà Lạt sở hữu một nét đẹp tinh khiết đan xen với không khí thanh tịnh, thanh cao vì hồ nằm ngay dưới chân thiền viện Trúc Lâm. Hồ có không gian hết sức thoáng mát, rộng rãi, không khí trong sạch để những cặp đôi sánh vai nhau bên những bức ảnh cưới đầy lãng mạn.
 *Đỉnh Lang Biang
*
Đỉnh LangBiang cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt 12km là điểm đến lý tưởng cho tình yêu ở thành phố ngàn hoa. Đỉnh LangBiang quanh năm mây phủ sẽ tạo quang cảnh như chốn thiên đường cho những bức hình cưới lãng mạn.

Chụp ảnh cưới ở đỉnh LangBiang có ý nghĩa sâu sắc từ chính thiên tình sử lãng mạn của chàng Lang và nàng Biang. Những bức ảnh cưới được lấy bối cảnh trên đỉnh LangBiang sẽ thực sự là nơi thăng hoa của tình yêu đôi lứa. Bởi đó, nên biết rằng trong số địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới đẹp tại Đà Lạt thì đỉnh LangBiang là nơi bạn cần lưu ý.

Những địa chỉ chụp hình cưới đẹp tại Đà Lạt - thành phố của tình yêu vốn đã nổi danh xưa nay là một điểm hẹn ưa thích của những đôi uyên ương. Hãy cùng TuArt Wedding nghiên cứu những địa điểm chụp hình cưới đẹp tại Đà Lạt dưới đây:

*Phim trường phim trường Secret Garden Đà Lạt
*
Trong số những địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới đẹp tại Đà Lạt thì phim trường Secret Garden được biết đến như là một “thiên đường chụp hình”. Vẻ đẹp tiềm ẩn của Secret Garden chính là cảnh sắc hồ nước trong xanh, phẳng lặng và các cánh rừng xanh mướt. Kết hợp với một không gian khoáng đạt và nhiều phân cảnh lãng mạn, trữ tình.

Trên đây là một số địa chỉ chụp ảnh cưới đẹp tại Đà Lạt đang được những cặp đôi yêu thích lựa chọn nhất hiện nay. Các địa điểm nói trên đều có những cảnh sắc tuyệt đẹp và rất đặc biệt để làm nên các pô ảnh cưới mơ mộng, đầy ấn tượng.

Trở nên trung tâm chú ý bởi vẻ đẹp lãng mạn, Đà Lạt thành phố ngàn hoa luôn là địa điểm dừng chân ưa thích của rất nhiều bạn trẻ.

Bên cạnh không khí mát mẻ, cảnh quan tự nhiên tuyệt đẹp, nơi này còn nằm trong những địa chỉ chụp ảnh cưới đẹp nhất Việt Nam và càng ngày càng được biết tới rộng rãi.Ảnh cưới đẹp tại Cây thông cô đơn -một đặc trưng tuyệt vời của Đà Lạt ( Ảnh. TuArt Wedding )

Chụp hình cưới đẹp Đà Lạt - Mảnh đất này có khí hậu trong lành, mát mẻ, các con đường gấp khúc cong queo hấp dẫn hết sức, độc đáo không gian mộng mơ cho đến khi gặp gỡ những con người ở Đà Lạt làm bạn phải thốt lên rằng: “ Họ quá thân thiện và tốt bụng ”.

Với kinh nghiệm nhiều năm chụp hình cưới đẹp tại Đà Lạt, Tuart Wedding hứa hẹn sẽ dành cho những cặp đôi trải nghiệm dịch vụ đẳng cấp, sản phẩm toàn hảo đồng hành cùng thời gian của hai bạn.
Để có các bức ảnh diệu kì đó, một phần nhờ vào cảnh vật tuyệt vời của Đà Lạt, một phần không ít khác là dựa vào đỉnh cao của kỹ thuật dùng ánh sáng, đồng thời chú trọng đến sự tự nhiên, pha chút tinh nghịch nhưng chẳng kém phần lãng mạn.

Một bí mật đóng góp làm nên vẻ đẹp của những cô dâu trong bộ ảnh cưới đẹp Đà Lạt đó chính là những chiếc váy thiết kế tỉ mỉ của thương hiệu độc quyền Bella Bridal.

Với hy vọng mang lại cho khách hàng yêu quý, tin tưởng TuArt tại Đà Lạt và các tỉnh miền Trung và Tây Nguyên không những shoot ảnh đẹp với concept độc lạ, mà còn được một kinh nghiệm về dịch vụ chụp hình cưới chuyên nghiệp, sang trọng nhất mang tầm Quốc Tế ! TuArt Wedding sẽ đem lại cho quý khách hàng ở Đà Lạt những dịch vụ chụp hình cưới tốt nhất !

*Chụp ảnh cưới đẹp Đà Lạt - khi bạn lựa chọn TuArt, chúng tôi sẽ mang đến cho bạn sự hài lòng*.


*Rừng thông Đà Lạt*

Rừng thông Đà Lạt đã đi vào nhạc họa khi được nhạc sĩ Lam Phương lấy làm cảm hứng sáng tác bản tình ca nổi tiếng Thành phố buồn.Rừng thông bao phủ sương khói và ẩn hiện gác chuông nhà thờ cổ kính là vẻ đẹp có một không hai cho những pô ảnh hạnh phúc của cặp đôi. Tạo dáng chụp hình trong rừng thông Đà Lạt sẽ gợi nhớ nên cảm giác của một “thành phố nơi chúng mình tìm phút êm đềm”.

*Công viên vườn hoa thành phố Đà Lạt
*
Đến với Đà Lạt - thành phố ngàn hoa nhằm chụp hình cưới thì bạn ắt hẳn phải tới với vườn hoa thành phố. Ở đây, bạn sẽ ngỡ ngàng với nét đẹp của trăm ngàn mẫu hoa khác nhau cùng đua nở. Đó chính là font muôn sắc màu cho các tấm ảnh cưới của những cặp tình nhân.
*Vườn hoa Lavender*

Vườn hoa Lavender là một trong số địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới đẹp Đà Lạt đa màu sắc, có không gian hòa quyện đầy lãng mạn. Vườn hoa Lavender đầy sức hấp dẫn với màu tím đặc trưng của cả một rừng hoa Lavender sẽ làm nên cho bạn những pô hình cưới đầy ấn tượng với sắc tím mơ mộng, huyền ảo.
*Thung lũng Tình Yêu
*
Trong số các địa điểm chụp hình cưới đẹp tại Đà Lạt thì thung lũng Tình Yêu là điểm đến mà nghe tên thôi đã đủ để quyến rũ những cặp đôi. Khung cảnh thung lũng Tình Yêu là nơi tổng hợp hoàn hảo quang cảnh thiên nhiên thơ mộng và những cách trí khéo léo của con người.

Không gian ở thung lũng Tình Yêu đầy chất thơ và sự quyến rũ với các cảnh đẹp rất thích hợp để bạn tạo dáng cho những pô ảnh cưới mơ mộng như: Xích đu, thung lũng hoa hồng, cây hoa kết hình trái tim.
*Nhà ga Đà Lạt
*Nhà ga Đà Lạt nằm trong những nhà ga xe lửa có tuổi đời lâu nhất Việt Nam. Những đường nét kiến trúc Pháp uyển chuyển mà khéo léo còn lưu lại nơi đây. Chính quang cảnh kiến trúc Tân Cổ Điển tại gia ga Đà Lạt sẽ đóng góp làm nổi bật lên những bô ảnh lãng mạn, trữ tình của các cặp vợ chồng trẻ.

*Tham khảo thêm các ưu đãi chụp ảnh cưới đẹp tại Tuart Studio: 
*_
studio chụp hình cưới đẹp
_[/i]

--------

*HÈ RỰC RỠ CÙNG CÁC TOUR CHỤP HÌNH CƯỚI CỦA TUART*

Mong muốn đem tới các cặp đôi Một bộ ảnh cưới toàn hảo tổng hợp du lịch tại các địa chỉ đẹp nhất trong nước và nước ngoài TuArt Wedding xin tiếp tục thực hiện Tour chụp hình cưới tại vòng quanh thế giới với nhiều ưu đãi ĐẶC BIỆT.

----------

